# Using Archers Advantage for Spot Hogg Fast Eddie



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Funny, I just went through this for my Black Gold yesterday and I’ve got to create a sight tape for my Fast Eddie as well. I’m gonna refer you to a video on YouTube that helped me understand the prices considerably! If that doesn’t help, I’d be glad to talk to you and explain the process I went through.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Message to say understand the process, not prices 😆


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

So if you haven’t watched the video yet, shoot a blank tape sighting in your 20 yard pin and that will be Mark 1 which when plugging into AA, will have a value of 0. Shoot again as far out as you feel comfortable, preferably at least 60-70 (the farther the better) using the same pin you used to sight in your 20 yard pin and once your consistent, mark it and that will be Mark 2. Using calipers, measure the distance from Mark 1 to Mark 2 in inches. That distance will be the value you put in for Mark 2 in AA. Hoping this makes sense and helps.


----------



## Field Pointers (Apr 24, 2021)

LRArchery said:


> So if you haven’t watched the video yet, shoot a blank tape sighting in your 20 yard pin and that will be Mark 1 which when plugging into AA, will have a value of 0. Shoot again as far out as you feel comfortable, preferably at least 60-70 (the farther the better) using the same pin you used to sight in your 20 yard pin and once your consistent, mark it and that will be Mark 2. Using calipers, measure the distance from Mark 1 to Mark 2 in inches. That distance will be the value you put in for Mark 2 in AA. Hoping this makes sense and helps.


Oh that's funny, I watched that video too - glad to see he's getting viewers as he's just building his channel. 

And yeah, I've tried it that way, but when I input the inches from that method (you can do a test by measuring the distance on some of the Spot Hogg tapes to see if it works better for you) I get a measurement of 1.7". Archers Advantage then thinks my arrow speed is 226 fps...I'd be in trouble with that. So, I'm not sure what the issue is.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

I just put all your info into AA and got a calculated speed of 275. I created a 512 gr arrow, put in your draw length, bow specs and used the Fast Eddie setting.


----------



## Field Pointers (Apr 24, 2021)

LRArchery said:


> I just put all your info into AA and got a calculated speed of 275. I created a 512 gr arrow, put in your draw length, bow specs and used the Fast Eddie setting.


Thank you for trying that and letting me know. 

Did it give you the error message about validating the data or trying a harder cam? It does that when I put in the 1.7 inches on the Fast Eddie setting. There seems to be a bug in Archers Advantage that it spits out 275 fps whenever the data doesn't make sense. So, on the Fast Eddie setting, 1.7, 1, or even .17 all result in 275 fps. It's the same deal up until inputting 22 or higher. 22 what...I don't know.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Hmmm...I didn’t get an error message. Never noticed the 275 default. I’ll experiment with it though. I wonder if it does it when using the inch setting? I’ve not been using AA very long so I’m just learning myself. I’ve never owned a Spot Hogg until recently so also familiarizing myself with this brand of sight. I wonder if they’re referring to the numbers on the sight in tapes that come with the Fast Eddies? That’s the only possibility I can think of. There’s another video that’s not as detailed on YouTube regarding Spot Hogg sight tapes. It’s on the Muley Freak channel. I’ll attach the link. You may have seen it already.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Well, scratch that. It’s on an HHA but still a roller style sight. They’re using the inch setting as well.


----------



## jmcbee01 (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm sure there's a way to do it, but when I messed around with AA trying to build a sight tape for myself last year, all I got was a headache. I found The Archery Program WAY easier to use.


----------



## Field Pointers (Apr 24, 2021)

So, for anybody else who comes across this issue, here's what I did that seemed to work - but I haven't verified with other bows - I've only done this once. 

The issue seems to be that AA can't seem to account for the curved dial that the sight tape on the spot hoggs sits on. So, I set the type to inches and did the sight in shots at 20 and 80. I measured the difference in inches that the slider assembly actually moves up and down. Measuring the distance on the sight tape itself didn't work.

I took the travel distance of the vertical slider assembly and put that into AA. It then told me a speed (in this case, 267.5...seems slow). I then set the sight tape tight back to Spot Hogg Fast Eddie and input my speed manually as 267.5. This produced a tape that was essentially identical to the Spot Hogg tape 19 I had been using.

Curious to hear if this works for others.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

I’m in the midst of trying to setup a tape for a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL. I’ll definitely try that and see how well it works. Thanks for the info @Field Pointers


----------



## jmcbee01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Field Pointers said:


> So, for anybody else who comes across this issue, here's what I did that seemed to work - but I haven't verified with other bows - I've only done this once.
> 
> The issue seems to be that AA can't seem to account for the curved dial that the sight tape on the spot hoggs sits on. So, I set the type to inches and did the sight in shots at 20 and 80. I measured the difference in inches that the slider assembly actually moves up and down. Measuring the distance on the sight tape itself didn't work.
> 
> ...


Smart. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## FrankTheTank70 (Jan 27, 2021)

Field Pointers said:


> So, for anybody else who comes across this issue, here's what I did that seemed to work - but I haven't verified with other bows - I've only done this once.
> 
> The issue seems to be that AA can't seem to account for the curved dial that the sight tape on the spot hoggs sits on. So, I set the type to inches and did the sight in shots at 20 and 80. I measured the difference in inches that the slider assembly actually moves up and down. Measuring the distance on the sight tape itself didn't work.
> 
> ...


Where on the sight did you get your measurement from? The vertical bar the the adjustment knob moves up and down on? I’m currently trying to make a tape for my fast Eddie too.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Similar issues. I shot through a chronograph to get the ballpark, and kept printing out AA tapes until it matched the Spot Hogg tape I know it is from their walk back method. For example, if I know I need tape 20 on Spot Hogg, the AA tape printed should line up at 20, 60, and other distances. If it doesn't, then you may need to tweak the numbers in AA until it does.

Also, I've found that if you're accurate to 100 with Spot Hogg tape, that 100 to 110 and 110 to 120 are about the same distance as 90 to 100 was. So if you gave yourself extra tape at the bottom of the Spot Hogg tape when you cut it out, you could just mark it yourself without switching tapes.


----------



## Field Pointers (Apr 24, 2021)

I have a chronograph arriving on Monday and will see how that does. I still can't get AA to print out a tape with spacing that exactly matches the Spot Hogg tapes. For example, the current tape AA estimated is slower than the closest Spot Hogg tape for yards 20-59, equal at 60, and then faster 60 to 100. Weird.


----------



## Packout Productions (11 mo ago)

LRArchery said:


> So if you haven’t watched the video yet, shoot a blank tape sighting in your 20 yard pin and that will be Mark 1 which when plugging into AA, will have a value of 0. Shoot again as far out as you feel comfortable, preferably at least 60-70 (the farther the better) using the same pin you used to sight in your 20 yard pin and once your consistent, mark it and that will be Mark 2. Using calipers, measure the distance from Mark 1 to Mark 2 in inches. That distance will be the value you put in for Mark 2 in AA. Hoping this makes sense and helps.


 Okay so here is my question to this: What do you measure? Do you measure the tape which will also take into account the radius of the dial, or do you measure the vertical drop of the housing itself? This is were I get stuck and your feedback would help a lot!


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows (Feb 25, 2021)

I ended up just messing with the AA arrow speed (chronograph tab) on the sight in menu until I got the tape I wanted. If you have a tape of any kind that has marks for 20/60 or 20/80 that you have already sighted in you can just match it to those. I ignore the arrow fps or anything else it’s telling me. I get the same “select a harder cam” error when I tried the ‘preferred’ method.


----------



## Putting in the reps (7 mo ago)

Field Pointers said:


> So, for anybody else who comes across this issue, here's what I did that seemed to work - but I haven't verified with other bows - I've only done this once.
> 
> The issue seems to be that AA can't seem to account for the curved dial that the sight tape on the spot hoggs sits on. So, I set the type to inches and did the sight in shots at 20 and 80. I measured the difference in inches that the slider assembly actually moves up and down. Measuring the distance on the sight tape itself didn't work.
> 
> ...



Bro, i think that you nailed it. Once i changed the setting from spott hog fast eddie to inches it worked. Since i had already made a sight tape with the spot hogg fast eddie that was off i built upon that one with the inches setting. The metrics seem to be different. I dialed the 20 yards. I moved to 50 yards and was about 10 yards off. I used my caliper and measured the distance of the tape from 20 yards to where 50 yards is hitting. I inputted the caliper measurement and boom! It worked. I need to go out farther to fine tune it but for sure the inches setting works correctly although it says im shooting 236 fps which isn't correct. I tried using my chrono which clocked me at 286 but that speed in archers advantage has me shooting really high. 

I tried making a tape with the chronic


----------



## sarcazmo (Feb 6, 2013)

Didn’t want to start a whole new thread so figured I’d ask here.

love the software, is there a way to make the printed tapes slightly longer? They are slightly shorter than the tapes that came with my mbgsights and I wouldn’t mind if it used some more real estate


----------



## Putting in the reps (7 mo ago)

The length of the tapes go hand in hand with the speed of your bow. Slower bows= longer tapes. You can go to the customize tab and choose your max yard range to be 150 or 200 to make them longer. Just be mindful of not sending an arrow through your sight.


----------



## trlynn (5 mo ago)

Spot hog fast Eddie xl sight tapes on AA:
Put in all the measurements as usual. Set sight type to inches and tape on slip of paper and zero in at 20, and like 60 or 80 yards and mark each spot on the slip of paper. Remove slip and measure distance between marks. In the sight in tan set your distances and the inch differential. Calibrate and disregard the speed. This does not take into account the 1:0.645 radial to linear relationship of the rack and pinion. Print the sight tape, should be dead on with your measurements. Now enter inch differential x 0.645 for your higher yardage and you will get a realistic speed.


----------

